# Anyone Remember "Sing Along With Mitch" - The Mitch Miller Show?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2014)

I remember watching this show with my parents when I was young, did you ever watch Mitch Miller?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2014)

I remember him. My parents had a Sing Along with Mitch Miller record. Got awfully tired of hearing it over and over.


----------



## oldman (Jul 25, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I remember watching this show with my parents when I was young, did you ever watch Mitch Miller?




OMG, yes. My parents and us kids would sit and watch it and sing along by following the bouncing ball.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2014)

oh, yes! Also, the Dinah Shore Chevy Show


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I remember watching this show with my parents when I was young, did you ever watch Mitch Miller?


That show ran from 1961 to 1966, and as om said, it was watched and enjoyed, and joined in by the whole Family!    It was a favorite in our house as well!
http://www.emmytvlegends.org/interviews/shows/sing-along-with-mitch


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 26, 2014)

Yep, used to watch him chopping the air with his hands when I was a wee tot. I even used a black Crayola on my face to give myself a Van Dyke.

Mom wasn't thrilled, but Dad was amused.


----------

